# Mom Went Thru A Rage



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

this freakin woman went balls out and attacked my shop light on my fishtank about 6 hours after i just sold the lights i had on there previously...i know have a 30" single bulb light over a 4' tank....oh just to mention my tank is planted....WTF


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

What the hell you talkin' about, Willis?


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

simple bro....mom thought my lights were a fire hazard or something...she threw them off the tank and broke em.....fixture and bulbs


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

She thought the best way to deal with a fire hazzard is to throw the 'hazzard' on the floor and break it?

Wild.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Nice, now the room is covered in that nasty dust inside fluorescent bulbs... no bueno.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Gonna need to get yer carpets & ducts cleaned now.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2010)

And while Pman is there perhaps he can "'take care" of your momma so she isnt so uptight


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

haha


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

That suks.what kind of plants you have? Maybe its fate say you don't need lights? I have several kinds of plants n I don't use lights.


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

BRUNER247 said:


> That suks.what kind of plants you have? Maybe its fate say you don't need lights? I have several kinds of plants n I don't use lights.


Elaborate?


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

ksls said:


> And while Pman is there perhaps he can "'take care" of your momma so she isnt so uptight


of all the people to say something like this, I would not think it would be ksls.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

damn that sucks. women are crazy bitches.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Sounds like mom needs a valium and a stiff drink

She obviously has no respect for you or your stuff and it seems like she still treats you like a child.
I would be pissed at her and would def be ignoring her for a while till she appologizes


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2010)

maknwar said:


> And while Pman is there perhaps he can "'take care" of your momma so she isnt so uptight


of all the people to say something like this, I would not think it would be ksls.
[/quote]








lol


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Hey I think I have a couple of fixtures that im not using anymore taht you can have and I also have some burnt out bulbs you can break on her bead.lol That sucks but if you need the fixtures hit me up I may be able to drop them off this week.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

ksls said:


> And while Pman is there perhaps he can "'take care" of your momma so she isnt so uptight


of all the people to say something like this, I would not think it would be ksls.
[/quote]








lol
[/quote]

I must admit I did a double take when I looked over and saw that ksls wrote that one, lol.

Sounds like momma needs a good slapping, LOL!!! Just kidding of course, respect yo momma. I'm thinking that there's a lil more to this story. Probably a week long argument about them being a fire hazzard. Which to be honest if you don't have that light on a GFCI it could be one. Just check out my thread in the tank and equipment section titled "Almost burned down my house".


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Momma why u break muh lights fo momma?


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

well i moved all the plants to the one side that the only fixture i have is on and i hope that they at least survive untill i find some new lights


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Will playing some MW2 take your mind off it?


----------

